# and it never stops



## peterescue (Jun 14, 2005)

Here we go again

http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/104228.html


----------



## Dicco (Jun 14, 2005)

Some people need to get themselves a life.


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 14, 2005)

hi,
i've just looked at the add, seeing as i'm stupid, lol, what is wrong with his add, what am i missing, 

cheers,
steve.........


----------



## Reptile City (Jun 14, 2005)

I didnt know there are Beardies from Germany?
Giant ones at that?
Love to see the pics or is it a scam?
Jason


----------



## diamond_python (Jun 14, 2005)

I have just emailed this moron. Lets see if I get a repsonse


----------



## Mcdowelli (Jun 14, 2005)

There is a form of beardies that was bred in Germany. They are larger and stockier than normal vitticeps. As far as I am aware they have not been bred in Australia, and even if they were they wouldn't be called 'German Giants'. My guess is that this guy is just trying to sell some beardies that have been powerfed or that are larger than average size for the age.


----------



## diamond_python (Jun 14, 2005)

Well if I get some pics or a repsonse, at least we wil have an idea of what he is on about


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 14, 2005)

You guys have it so wrong!!! :shock: It's simply like that woman who was trying to get that poor beaver shaved on Ebay! Same thing really :lol: :lol:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/3233833.stm


----------



## diamond_python (Jun 14, 2005)

onya Moosey. Trust you to find a link like that


----------



## childreni_440 (Jun 15, 2005)

I will email too and see what i get.


----------



## rodentrancher (Jun 15, 2005)

I know this guy - well have sent him rats and spoken to him on the phone.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 15, 2005)

Aren't German giants Vitties X'd with Barbattas?


----------



## geckodan (Jun 15, 2005)

These were also for sale on Herpshop a while back. They are not the "true" german giant but an Australian version along the same lines. Big ugly brutes with no colour and little to impress other than the fact that they are HUGE (bigger than an adult male frilly). So, yes it is serious and such a beast exists. Judy, do you still have pics in your archives somewhere about Christmas time.??


----------



## peterescue (Jun 15, 2005)

So its false representation again.


----------



## instar (Jun 15, 2005)

LOL, anyone get an email reply from the penny turtle guy?
He never responded for some reason. :twisted: :lol:


----------



## geckodan (Jun 15, 2005)

> So its false representation again


Yes and No. They are not "german" giants but they are "Aussie" giants. They are still terribly ugly regardless.
.


----------



## Retic (Jun 15, 2005)

They are obviously unlike German giants then, the ones I saw in the UK were fabulous looking animals, as big as water dragons, certainly not ugly in the least and wonderful colours.


----------



## Retic (Jun 15, 2005)

I just read up on them and apparently they are a result of careful breeding for size and colour and are NOT a cross between the 2, they are Vitticeps and are not inbred. They are certainly spectacular dragons in the flesh and some of the colours they have achieved have to be seen to be believed.


----------



## trader (Jun 15, 2005)

> Judy, do you still have pics in your archives somewhere about Christmas time.??


Here you go geckodan. It was an ad that went up on the listings Jan 25th.


----------



## Reptilegirl (Jun 15, 2005)

JMO, but i like the looks of them  how old do you think the smaller ones are?? how much do you think one would go for??
I hope he's legit cos i'm wanting to get some of his saw shelled turtles..
Megz


----------



## BROWNS (Jun 15, 2005)

We get many dwarf animals of all kinds of soecies so why not giant ones also???Probably originated from a giant form from a specific area and line bred Bred to what you see here.I must say i'd love a massive bearde like one of those with nice"surprise,surprise" yellow!!!


----------



## nuthn2do (Jun 15, 2005)

Looking at those I would have to say they are overwieght hybrids.


----------



## junglemad (Jun 15, 2005)

That chunky one looks pure to me...he appears to have been in a good paddock. He would be flat out trying to catch a locust.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 15, 2005)

He'd be flat out trying to catch a dead cricket  Well perhaps FLAT out is the wrong terminology


----------



## Retic (Jun 15, 2005)

They look fine to me, most well fed captive beardeds look like that.


----------



## Dicco (Jun 15, 2005)

The one on the right maybe, but that big fella on the left is huge for a 'vittie'.


----------



## Retic (Jun 15, 2005)

The one on the left looks as though he has blown himself up, maybe didn't like the camera being around.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 15, 2005)

The only thing he is blown up with is food  lol


----------



## fishead (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey Moose, were there any pics with that ad? :lol: 
If so, post away! ( unless a wide comb was called for ) :lol: 
Hey my first two lol post!


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 15, 2005)

hi,
to all you people who HAVEN'T seen these in the flesh, i have some news for you,
i bought 4 of these dragons when they were for sale and they do have lots of colour 
and in my opinion are great, i got 3 boys and 1 girl and have kept the pair and sold 
the 2 extra boys to a mate, unless you really know about these dragons i don't know 
how you can say anything bad about them, and i can tell you that they do grow a lot 
faster then normal ones, mine are about twice the size of my other dragons of the same 
age, in the photo above the larger one is the male and yes, the females are a nicer colour, 
and one final point, they can run faster then my other dragons and are so much quieter
and better to handle, 
i would recomend them to anybody, and if your interested the guy i bought them from
has red phase dragons on the herp trader right now, 

cheers,
steve..........


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey Steve, are these red phase giants as well?


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 15, 2005)

fishead said:


> Hey Moose, were there any pics with that ad? :lol:
> If so, post away! ( unless a wide comb was called for ) :lol:


There are always pics :wink:









> A German sporting thick white sideburns arching from his ears to his chin has been crowned World Beard and Moustache Champion in the US state of Nevada.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 15, 2005)

He's a German Giant


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 15, 2005)

hi afro,
lol, no they are just normal, (cheeky bugger), and i have already got a pair of the reds as well, 

cheers.
steve.........


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 15, 2005)

Sorry Steve, it was actually a genuine question.


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 15, 2005)

and one other point, they were sold to me as "blonde giants" not german, and
a friend has also got a couple pair and they do really well,

cheers,
steve........


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 15, 2005)

hi afro,
 sorry, i guess reading my last post you could have thought i meant red giants, lol, am i forgiven.....

cheers,
steve...........


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 15, 2005)

Only cos it's you mate


----------



## nuthn2do (Jun 16, 2005)

> unless you really know about these dragons i don't know
> how you can say anything bad about them


Are they licenced as barbata or vitties?


----------



## peterescue (Jun 16, 2005)

steve6610 said:


> and one other point, they were sold to me as "blonde giants" not german, and
> a friend has also got a couple pair and they do really well,
> 
> cheers,
> steve........



point is Steve, hes advertised them as Blonde German Giants and they arent blonde and they arent German.


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 16, 2005)

> Are they licenced as barbata or vitties?



they are vitties,


----------



## instar (Jun 16, 2005)

Is it only the red phase ones run faster?


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 16, 2005)

> point is Steve, hes advertised them as Blonde German Giants and they arent blonde and they arent German.



hi peterescue,
i can under stand that they might not be german, i'm not really up on a lot of things, but just because they are called blonde german giants, does this have to mean they are blonde and from german, because i know they are giants, i'm sure everybody knows what a jungle is, all except browns, :wink: , and i even bought my first 2 jungles yesterday, but to my knowledge a "jungle " is made up of a lot of green trees, along with other things, but who has a green jungle, if you have one, i want it, the other snake called a blonde maccie to my knowledge isn't blonde either, more of a yellow colour, apart from some of the really best ones, so if you get a blonde that doesn't go "blonde" then do you have to change it's name, i'm sure there are lots of other reptiles that don't look like their name, 
my point is that the animal doesn't have to look like it's name, 
i don't see anywhere that this guy has said they come from germany, and if you look at the photo of them you will see that the bigger one is the male and if you don't class that as blonde, what would you class it's colour as, 
i'm not having a go at anybody, but this is just my opinion as i do have these dragons and didn't see any troubles with their name, 


cheers,
steve........


----------



## Skorpious (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah but they have nothing to do with Germany so why call them German? Jungles typically come from Jungle-like habitats. Do these beardies come from German-like habitats?


----------



## TLC (Jun 16, 2005)

Is it not possible that these 'Germans' just prefer their beer in a stein as opposed to a stubby? :wink:


----------



## BROWNS (Jun 16, 2005)

These y're beardeds and obviously Australian but overseas as with everything else they have a name for theses guys but they are quite Obviously Australian animals and if the ones Steve has are German Giants in true sense of the word they'f have to be imported from the giant form overseas which is illegal so the name really means nothing is what i think Steves saying.They are Aussie animals and if advertised as blonde German giants it doesn't neccessarily mean they come from Germany,it's just a name like a jag like jungle or tiger stiped coastals and spitfire womas :roll:


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 16, 2005)

hi all, 
thanks andrew, thats what i was meaning, what gets me is that people here act as if they have never heard about these dragons, but i know of 3 different people in my town alone that have them, where do you all live, under a rock,  :wink: ( this is a joke ) 

cheers,
steve.........


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 16, 2005)

> where do you all live, under a rock



Only in the cooler months Steve


----------



## peterescue (Jun 16, 2005)

Gee Steve, you know 3 people in your town who know about these. YOU KNOW 3 people in YOUR TOWN who KNOW about these. Of course you do , they are people you know so you've talked about them. Knock knock, anyone in there.
Where do you live, FNQ or something(oh, another joke)
"They are Aussie animals and if advertised as blonde German giants it doesn't neccessarily mean they come from Germany,it's just a name like a jag like jungle or tiger stiped coastals and spitfire womas "
Disagree, where does it denote American Jungle, Dutch coastal, Greeenland spitfire woma etc.
He is trying to associate the genetic strain in Germany with his animals. 
German style perhaps, but not German.


----------



## Jason (Jun 16, 2005)

until i see a picture of one of these so called "aussie" giants they're just an ordinary beardie to me, i have seen pics of those german giants and they are huge. If these are that big i want to see some photo proof maby with it next to a metre ruler or something, if they are truly that big, well....i want one.......or two.
so lets see a pic of one of the adults.


----------



## BROWNS (Jun 16, 2005)

> Gee Steve, you know 3 people in your town who know about these. YOU KNOW 3 people in YOUR TOWN who KNOW about these. Of course you do , they are people you know so you've talked about them. Knock knock, anyone in there.
> Where do you live, FNQ or something(oh, another joke)





> but i know of 3 different people in my town alone that have them,


 Think you may want to re read Steves post and i can see why you'd be envious of someone living in tropical Nth Qld :lol:


----------



## Brodie (Jun 16, 2005)

SO Steve, Are you getting free beardeds off him or something


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 16, 2005)

> you know 3 people in your town who know about these. YOU KNOW 3 people in YOUR TOWN who KNOW about these. Of course you do , they are people you know so you've talked about them.



hello, can't you read either, i know 3 other people THAT OWN THEM, and i only found out after getting my own, 



> Where do you live, FNQ or something(oh, another joke)



i'm sorry if you can't live up here, but i guess thats a plus for us, 



> i want to see some photo proof maby with it next to a metre ruler or something, if they are truly that big, well....i want one.......or two.
> so lets see a pic of one of the adults.



if you read this post from the start, YOU will see the photo's of the parents to the ones i bought, mine are only 6 months old and are double the size of my normal red and orange phase ones, without stressing them out at night, they would be close to 30cms long, give or take a few cms, 



> Quote:
> 
> where do you all live, under a rock
> 
> ...



well that explains it all, it's winter now, :wink: 




> , Are you getting free beardeds off him or something



i wish, i don't even know the guy selling them, just thought i'd tell people what i think and know about them, does that make me the idiot or the people who are talking about something they have never seen or heard about, 

feel free to have as many goes at me you want, i've got broard shoulders,


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 16, 2005)

I wasn't having a go at you Steve


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 16, 2005)

hi afro,
i know you weren't, thats why you got the wink, 
and i wasn't having a go at anybody else either, well maybe one, but thats only because he can't read and wants to live in nth qld.......

cheers,
steve........


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 16, 2005)

Roflmao mate


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 17, 2005)

thats great afro, glad i could help, but i hope you didn't have any troubles getting up

cheers,
steve...... 
ps. i'm catching you up now, only 7703 to go, lol,


----------



## pugsly (Jun 17, 2005)

30cm at 6 months don't seem massive to me.. mine are only 5 months and are about 27-8 cms. and the bloke who i got em off were MUCH bigger than mine..

Ohwell maybe I have some German Giants lol


----------



## peterescue (Jun 17, 2005)

Still only three Steve. In the rest of the country that doesnt make a crowd . I obviously hit a nerve and you dont know 3 people in your town. Get out a bit, someone might talk to you if only the police. If I wanted to live in FNQ again, NB. again, I would(but my wife wont let me)
Anyway, have fun with your largish vitts from Australia. 

I have a mate that has large vitties, Only 260mm at 6mths, If it had a tail we'd measure that as well but the bigger one ate it.


----------



## BROWNS (Jun 17, 2005)

> Still only three Steve. In the rest of the country that doesnt make a crowd . I obviously hit a nerve and you dont know 3 people in your town. Get out a bit, someone might talk to you if only the police. If I wanted to live in FNQ again, NB. again, I would(but my wife wont let me)
> Anyway, have fun with your largish vitts from Australia.


Pete why are you bagging the guy out,fair enough be sceptical of the animal but what's your groap with steve??????I reckon it'd be nice to see an apology from you Peter if or once you are proven wrong,if it were me i'd be asking for one!

I think you'll find you're way in the wrong here Peter and half of Mackay people who have beardeds probably have these and Steve and I Personally know the breeder...end of discussion!!!!


----------



## peterescue (Jun 17, 2005)

Im not wrong Browns, cant see how I can be, Which bit am i wrong about.
Not german, not blonde. Who cant read now. Cant be clearer than that can it. As to your explanation of the nomeclature I found it lacking.
Bagging? its only cause there are no smilies. I thought the last post was in a lighter vein. Obviously it didnt go down well. You personally know the breeder, then tell him to stop misrepresenting. I have no gripe with him and apart from that aspect which I have pointed out have made no comments against him. 
will that do you, 
end of discussion!!!


----------



## BROWNS (Jun 17, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## peterescue (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh, I forgot, if I was bagging Steve its because I hate him :wink:


----------



## Slateman (Jun 17, 2005)

LOL What a interesting discussion. I am going to feed my German blue cattledog and give some seeds to my German cokatoo.
After that I go to herp meating to German Mackarthur herp society and meet some nice APS members not so German but They are biger than the other people there.. What a mess.
:wink:

Calm down people, nothing to stress your selve about here.


----------



## BROWNS (Jun 17, 2005)

No stress man,and i can see you know what my point is Slateyand you have enough problems with reading and writing than peterescue does :lol:


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 17, 2005)

hi peterescue,
i just want to make something clear before i step back, 
at no stage did i say these were from germany, the breeder that myself and browns was talking about knowing, isn't the person that has the add we are talking about, i'll say that again just in case you missed it, we don't know the person selling these dragons that you are talking about, what we said was we know somebody locally that has been breeding these dragons, and i myself own a pair that came from s.a. one more point, i bought these as BLONDE GIANTS, not german blonde giants, you and other people here doubted that there was any such dragon here, before you started attacking me personally all i wanted to do was to say that i had some and they were larger then the normal sized dragons, and i'll ask again, if they aren't blondes, what colour are they, as you can see the males is pail and the female is a light golden yellow, now before you answer that with some smart comment, what colour are BLONDE MACCIES, unless you really don't know anything, when the become adults they have a YELLOW colour, not blonde, i don't see anybody telling bigguy that he doesn't have blondes but he has yellow maccies, ( not having a go at you bigguy, you are the only breeder i can remember on here that breeds the maccies ), again i'll ask, WHAT colour do you think they are, 
in closing, you don't know me, so keep your smart comments about who i know to yourself, and when you want to have a go at me in other posts, try making up some comments all of your own instead of using mine, 

now all that said, i'm always open to other peoples views, and i'll agree to disagree with you peterescue, no hard feelings on this end, thats what is good about aussie land, we can all have our say, 
and now you can take me off your list of people you haven't had a go at, 

cheers,
steve..........


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 17, 2005)

> Oh, I forgot, if I was bagging Steve its because I hate him



now i really feel part of aps, with out peterescue hating you your not really at home,  see the smiley, :wink: 

cheers,
steve.........


----------



## peterescue (Jun 17, 2005)

Ok, Im getting the hang of this now, I obviously know nothing Steve, Now is this right?, Yellow phase is blond phase and German is local. You argued about lizards that came from someone else completely different and the ones in the photo arent the ones from the add then you wonder why Im confused. 
I would like to ask if I at least got the title of the thread right. I think I may have been spot on.

oops, forgot this   :lol:


----------



## Reptile City (Jun 17, 2005)

I have 1 meter German Blond Beardie.
1 meter after I ran over it in my truck, whoops!
Jason


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 17, 2005)

> I have 1 meter German Blond Beardie.
> 1 meter after I ran over it in my truck, whoops!
> Jason



and your point is??????????


----------



## Reptile City (Jun 17, 2005)

steve6610 said:


> > I have 1 meter German Blond Beardie.
> > 1 meter after I ran over it in my truck, whoops!
> > Jason
> 
> ...





> and your point is??????????


Just trying to be funny.
Jason


----------



## peterescue (Jun 17, 2005)

He's got a truck I guess. Hows the shop going Jason?


----------



## Reptile City (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi Peter
Reptile City is going great!
Ill put up some pics if you like?
Weve sold over 400 reptiles in almost 2 years.
Were going to try and breed 17 species this year, "fingers crossed"
Im having a ball.
All the best,
Jason


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 17, 2005)

hi,
just thought i'd add this photo of my unknowed coloured, unsized dragons from nowhere
the 2 biggest are what i call blonde giants, the smaller one is a red phase, they are all about the same age, and this photo was taken 3 months ago if you missed that, when they were 3 months old,


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 17, 2005)

the one with her foot missing is the girl, she lost it as a baby, 

cheers,
steve........


----------



## junglemad (Jun 17, 2005)

Is that flathead in the background a Prussian Black?


----------



## junglemad (Jun 17, 2005)

*scary blitzkrieg*

Scary beardies attack!


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 17, 2005)

*RE: scary blitzkrieg*



> Is that flathead in the background a Prussian Black?



i'm not sure, it could be a german sandy, or maybe a blonde dusky, 
roflmao,

cheers,
steve........


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 17, 2005)

*RE: scary blitzkrieg*



> Scary beardies attack!



where can i get them from, i want a few to send to peterescue just to say sorry , :lol: 

cheers,
steve........


----------



## junglemad (Jun 17, 2005)

*RE: scary blitzkrieg*

It is in a disney movie called "Holes". They have these large beardies and they put special effect fangs on them. One bite and you die in the dust


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 17, 2005)

Geez, they're big.


----------



## BROWNS (Jun 17, 2005)

Quote geckodan=[These were also for sale on Herpshop a while back. They are not the "true" german giant but an Australian version along the same lines. Big ugly brutes with no colour and little to impress other than the fact that they are HUGE (bigger than an adult male frilly). So, yes it is serious and such a beast exists. Judy, do you still have pics in your archives somewhere about Christmas time.??]

There you go from the start and now pics to show it happened!!! Obviously there's some better coloured ones around just like regular bearded colour phases.It's there in black and white and still you argue the point why not just believe that these actually do exist and are being sold as blonde giants not German Blondes and who cares about "German"any type of Aussie reptile,it doesn't happen ,where do you think they originated from Bulgaria? :roll: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

There ya go again browns,go watch saving private ryan so ya can get it all out,then do a few skull murpheys on the wall. :lol:


----------



## BROWNS (Jun 18, 2005)

Yeah sorry guys not meaning to be arguementive but it's bloody hard not to be with something like this.I'm happy to agree to disagree and know what the go is anyway.

Olddude i have been going off a bit in the last few days i know...i just lost my best female jungle to a septic cloacal infection from what i gather so far and am waiting for autopsy results...please don't ask heaps of questions as i'm not up to it at the moment   :cry: 

There'so much to ask about naming animals like this such as blonde macs which just because someone named them at first from one area doesn't mean that's the only place they're found and same goes for Proserpine carpets as the ones that are in the HOBBY known as Proserpines which is again just a name isn't what i call a Proserpine.What "I" call a Proserpine looks like a jungle and very jag like which is just 2 different people putting a name to a locality specific carpet which not only occurs in Nth Qld.There's so much variation it's unreal and to call something a Proserpine carpet that would mean that all carpets found around Proserpine are much the same and they're not,some look like Brisbane carpets,some jungle intergadish with yellow and so on,whereas what i see is completely different and is just my own terminology. Some people think they know everything and are either old and stuck in their ways or just not willing to accept there's something different out there and much more to be discovered... ah well you get that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

Dont worry browns i know sqat about bearded dragons as they was so absolutely abundant when i was growing up near cabramatta i never bothered keeping them and definetly had no fritz ones.Mate thats terrible news about your jungle it does deppres you for a while when you lose something youve looked after for a long time.


----------



## peterescue (Jun 18, 2005)

Browns, At no time have I argued the the animals dont exist, where did you get that from, cant you read either. I dispute the right to advertise animals as German as it appeared in the add.
The pics have no scale anyway so they mean little.
Sorry to hear about your jungle, It sucks I know.


----------



## Jason (Jun 18, 2005)

i would still love to see a picture of one, preferably an adult sitting next to a long ruler. Not because i dont believe you, its just cause i love beardues and would love to see one. So if anyone could get some pics it would be great


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 18, 2005)

heres a couple i googled


----------



## Jason (Jun 18, 2005)

the first ones a beauty is it a barbata..lol


----------



## BROWNS (Jun 18, 2005)

What GIANTS they're tiny :lol: Must have some french blood or a hispanic intergrade in there somewhere :wink:


----------



## Jason (Jun 19, 2005)

i agree with browns those others dont look any bigger then myn at home


----------



## Slateman (Jun 19, 2005)

BROWNS said:


> No stress man,and i can see you know what my point is Slateyand you have enough problems with reading and writing than peterescue does :lol:



LOL I have problem with any reading or writing mate.
But bigest problem is usually to read Instars long scintific/psychologicaly motivated posts. (sorry inny)


----------



## instar (Jun 19, 2005)

> But bigest problem is usually to read Instars long scintific/psychologicaly motivated posts. (sorry inny)



:? HUH ??????

I seem to be experiencing some cognititive difficulty in interprating and processing your choice of expression and syntax! :lol:

Translation to Slatey inglich~

"What the devil are you talking about man?" :lol:


----------



## diamond_python (Jun 21, 2005)

Well I emailed this guy back on the 14/6, and finally got a reply tonight which wasn't much. All he wrote back was, "sorry i have no pics of these animals yet."


----------

